# beecrypt.conf

## jamapii

I get this

```
--- /etc/beecrypt.conf  2011-01-21 10:53:40.000000000 +0100

+++ /etc/._cfg0000_beecrypt.conf        2011-02-11 23:49:19.000000000 +0100

@@ -1 +1 @@

-provider.1=/usr/lib64/beecrypt/base.so

+provider.1=/base.so

>> (1 of 1) -- /etc/beecrypt.conf

>> q quit, h help, n next, e edit-new, z zap-new, u use-new

   m merge, t toggle-merge, l look-merge:  

```

How to resolve this? The new config file is, well, new, but implausible.

No man beerypt, no man beecrypt.conf, no information on google (I don't follow spammy-looking links), nothing in /usr/share/doc. Nothing in the forums yet, nothing in bugs.

This applies to x86 and amd64.

----------

## Bones McCracker

How do you know it's implausible.  Maybe it now searches for that basename using some kind of path variable indicating locations where libraries are likely to be found.

Since you're using dispatch-conf, you automatically have a backup of the old config file.  Maybe you should accept the change and then test the software to see if it works.

----------

## jamapii

Hi BoneKracker, thanks for helping!

 *BoneKracker wrote:*   

> How do you know it's implausible.  Maybe it now searches for that basename using some kind of path variable indicating locations where libraries are likely to be found.

 

Yes, that is the question...

 *Quote:*   

> Since you're using dispatch-conf, you automatically have a backup of the old config file.  Maybe you should accept the change and then test the software to see if it works.

 

The only user seems to be rpm, which is rarely used in gentoo. Maybe the beecrypt part is even more rarely used. I don't have a test case ready.

But I have a brute force way to find out...  :Wink: 

```
tar -xOzvf /usr/portage/distfiles/beecrypt-4.2.1.tar.gz |less
```

search for beecrypt.conf

```
@echo "provider.1=$(pkgaltlibdir)/base.so" > beecrypt.conf
```

So maybe a path should have been prepended. Maybe not.

Further investigation leads to the string BEECRYPT_CONF_FILE. This is opened, and the strings are passed through ucnv_fromUChars. It looks like there is no path prepended. Then it is opened with dlopen.

man dlopen: *Quote:*   

> If filename contains a slash ("/"), then it
> 
>        is interpreted as a (relative or absolute) pathname.  Otherwise,  the
> 
>        dynamic  linker searches for the library as follows

 

So, it doesn't search. /usr/lib64/beecrypt/base.so is correct. Very likely.

Does anyone else have this? Is this a bug, or is it just my broken systems?

----------

## Bones McCracker

Yeah, I can't help you there, since there's nothing that needs rpm or beecrypt on any of my systems.  (And maybe if you have no test case, it shouldn't be on yours either.)

You could search bugzilla, if you haven't done that yet.

----------

